# Automatic or hand tools



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey, I'm a hand tool guy. I like them. They make me happy...but...I'm seriously thinking about automatic tools. To all you drywall gods out there: What do you think about your automatic tools? 
How much time do they save? 
Can you use Durabond (or Easysand), or must you use pre-mix?
What brands do you use?
Were they difficult to learn how to use?

Seriously, this may be something that sets me apart from a lot of guys in my region if I end up making a switch. Your wise and astute counsel would be tremendously appreciated.

I'm not worthy! :notworthy


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

If you can have 2 guys completeing tape/mud on 2 1200sqft or smaller homes a day (new construct) then I dont think you'll see much benefit in the professional line of tools for the mass production trade

These tools were designed to speed up productivity so if this is your business you should seriously consider it. Would be like me showing up with a pouch full of nails and a hammer along with a handsaw. I get the job done, but at nowhere near the same productivity rate.

My subs use Gold Bond or Pro Bond pre mix in their tools, add a little water and mix, allow to slack and then fill up the tools and run with it.


----------



## Try1 (Apr 17, 2005)

When I was just doing drywall I had a set of tape tech tools.
automatic taper bazooka, 10 & 12 boxes & Corner Applicator / Finisher

It took about 3 houses to get proficient in using these tools.
It will slow you down till you get use to them.
Keep your knifes on hand to touch up.
Best thing I liked was the Corner Applicator / Finisher cut your time in half when doing corners. You can run hot mud through them but would stick with 90 to 210 min and clean before the mud sets.

If I went back to doing new construction I would definitely get Apla-Tech's Continuous Flow System.

I am defenitly getting the Graco Mark V Pump
That sprayer can pump drywall mud strait from the bucket. :clap:


----------



## CapeTaper (Mar 15, 2006)

I use the Graco Mark V and 90% of Apla-Tech tools ( CFS )- haven't tried the Apla-Taper, yet. Man! They are the cats meow! I used Ames tools briefly about 22 years ago as a young apprentice, and was impressed by the finished product. What was not impressive was the pushing on those suckers, especially the corner finishers. I can remember my boss, a friend, saying " Push boy, push!" The boxes weren't quite as bad. Apla-Tech makes no lie about the time,energy, and bodily wear and tear you'll save using those tools. No bending over to fill the tools, just fill up the Graco hopper and go for hours! No pushing to get the mud out, and what a nice job. I use a 7" and 10" coater - got the 12" if I need it as well -, and a Columbia Fat Head 3.5" angle head for corners. For taping I use their flat mud head and 90 degree inside corner head along with a Better Than Ever 2" combo flusher.. Nice, clean, square angles. Then - swap out the Mark V pump for the spare with a ceramic intake ball - and lay on Sherwin Williams Builders Soulution for a level 5 finished product - Sweet! Whatever you get for automatics, just remember, it takes getting used to. Don't get frustrated, and ask for help if you have trouble. After a while you'll be saying things like "Ahhhhh." and " There we go!" Good Luck -
CapeTaper


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

CapeTaper said:


> I use the Graco Mark V and 90% of Apla-Tech tools ( CFS )- haven't tried the Apla-Taper, yet. Man! They are the cats meow! I used Ames tools briefly about 22 years ago as a young apprentice, and was impressed by the finished product. What was not impressive was the pushing on those suckers, especially the corner finishers. I can remember my boss, a friend, saying " Push boy, push!" The boxes weren't quite as bad. Apla-Tech makes no lie about the time,energy, and bodily wear and tear you'll save using those tools. No bending over to fill the tools, just fill up the Graco hopper and go for hours! No pushing to get the mud out, and what a nice job. I use a 7" and 10" coater - got the 12" if I need it as well -, and a Columbia Fat Head 3.5" angle head for corners. For taping I use their flat mud head and 90 degree inside corner head along with a Better Than Ever 2" combo flusher.. Nice, clean, square angles. Then - swap out the Mark V pump for the spare with a ceramic intake ball - and lay on Sherwin Williams Builders Soulution for a level 5 finished product - Sweet! Whatever you get for automatics, just remember, it takes getting used to. Don't get frustrated, and ask for help if you have trouble. After a while you'll be saying things like "Ahhhhh." and " There we go!" Good Luck -
> CapeTaper


Nice first post man:thumbsup: I really need to go to an Apla tech seminar everyone seems to love them that use them.

Nate


----------



## travus (Dec 8, 2005)

Automatic is the only way to go. Way faster and better finish. We use quickset in boxes but load them by hand and then hurry and clean them. We never run quickset through pumps or tubes etc. I use appla tech continuous flow for boxes and coaters. Boxes are more user friendly. Apla tech is hard to learn but faster and easier except corners. They are the only way to go for corners. I use a graco Gmax 7900 for my continous flow and I have apla tech coaters and columbia boxes. I have a premeire classic tube and the new apla taper continuos flow but I haven't tried the apla taper yet. Just got it. I also use the apla pump, a primier hand pump, and a premier nail spotter. I prefer premier tools. I am teased about my wide selection of tools.


----------



## mistersmooth (Apr 7, 2006)

I never used hose fed tools. Wouldn't the hoses get in the way and slow you down?


----------



## travus (Dec 8, 2005)

*slow you down?*

It is a pain tripping on them (hoses) sometimes but they don't slow you down especially if you are used to using apla tech anyway but even the boxes are faster because you don't walk balk and forth to fill up. You just run mud forever, especially if you have a lacky filling your bucket at the airless. :thumbsup:


----------

